# Tangerine Discus



## AquaticMadness (Oct 12, 2008)

I am not an expert when it comes to these beautiful fish. They spawned a few times but the spawns were not fertile. I lost one of the biggest males and another male and since then they have not spawned. The ones that died weren't even the spawning pair so I do not know what is going on. Any ideas why they won't spawn again?


----------



## flricordia (Nov 8, 2008)

Not an expert with Discus by any means, but what is the ph of the water they are in? The ones you lost, possibly hole-in-the-head disease? What does the tank aquascape look like and what do you feed the discus? And what are your tank temps?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I missed the thread till now... but we have a resident Discus expert, I will send him a link to this thread for you Jeff. 
This is his profile:
Aquarium Forum - View Profile: Sivan


----------



## AquaticMadness (Oct 12, 2008)

It wasn't HOH disease. It was bloat that they died from. I feed brine shrimp and NLS discus formula. pH is 6.8 temp is 80.


----------



## Harry (Jan 29, 2008)

Dear friend,
The usual reason a discus fish can bloat is bad quality of food.Although I have never lost a fish of "bloat" I would advise you to check the quality and the condition of the food you give them.
Discus egg hatching is something relatively difficult to achieve if you are not an expert or better a professional and even more difficult to bring up babbies.
First of all the pair may not be fertile.One of them or both...
Secondly the male may not have fertilized the eggs the right moment,which is a few seconds after the female has laid the eggs.
Another reason could be that there is a strong current in the aquarium that takes the sperm away as it approaches the eggs.
The pair must be alone in a separate aquarium without any gravel or decoration just the glass and the spawning cone.
I would be happy if I have given you any good ideas about the possible reasons...


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi Harry! Sorry I totally forgot, I would have sent you the link here as well, you are certainly our resident Discus expert as well!


----------



## Harry (Jan 29, 2008)

MediaHound said:


> Hi Harry! Sorry I totally forgot, I would have sent you the link here as well, you are certainly our resident Discus expert as well!


It's ok.Anyway a message about new threads comes automatically to my mail box,so each time I will happily give a little piece of advice about the few things I know.


----------



## Sivan (Jun 15, 2008)

AquaticMadness said:


> I am not an expert when it comes to these beautiful fish. They spawned a few times but the spawns were not fertile. I lost one of the biggest males and another male and since then they have not spawned. The ones that died weren't even the spawning pair so I do not know what is going on. Any ideas why they won't spawn again?


Hi Jeff! 

If the fishes were round of the stomach so it can be constipation. When I feed my discus with dry feed I wet it a moment before. Then continue not feed to swell in their stomachs, and stop up. If the fish is swollen between the feeding, they can have a worms.

Have you seen if the other fishes poops as they should? Poops them? How does the poop look like? Poop should be short and dark. Just to see they are healthy.

Discus often takes long pauses when they have played several times. I have two couples who played several times now (but they ate the eggs) and then they began to fight with each other. They hate each other now, haha! Could also be that one does not feel ready for the game simply. Also had a safe female and male recently where the male eggs when I got home. It is, therefore, two females playing.

The best thing is to have them in an empty aquariums, so you can keep track of pH, temperature, water and cleaning of the aquarium. They also need peace. 

Tell us a little more about the other fishes, if they look healthy and how the tank look like. Start by looking at the fish do not want to play if they look healthy.


I am not so good in English, so feel free to correct me if I do not understand your problem right. Sorry for my bad bad english.

Regards
Sivan


----------

